# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Ai là huấn luyện viên?

## chomchia

Trong một lần tham gia hội thi thể dục thể thao do trường tổ chức. Hai  chị em Hà và Nam cùng đạt giải nhất môn chạy cự li 100m nam nữ.

Phóng viên tìm đến phỏng vấn:

- Xin hai em cho biết, ai tập luyện và hướng dẫn cho các em chạy?

- Dạ, hổng có ai tập cho các em hết trơn á!

- Sao các em đều về nhất trong cuộc thi hay quá vậy?

- Dạ... tại vì ngày nào ba em cũng xỉn, mà xỉn vô là ổng rượt cả nhà chạy có cờ. Riết rồi quen nên tụi em chạy nhanh vậy á.

- Nếu má em mà đi thi, má em còn chạy nhanh hơn- đứa em chen vô.

Phóng viên: - ???!

----------

